# Conseils achats Apple Watch Serie 3 d'occas



## Adrien_R (10 Mai 2018)

Salut à tous,

je souhaite depuis un peu moment acheter une Apple Watch pour aller avec mon iPhone (Course à pieds et VTT). J'ai trouvé une annonce sur le bon coin d'une Apple Watch Série 3 neuve gagnée dans un concours à 300 €. Du fait que ce soit un lot de concours, le vendeur n'a pas de facture, est-ce embêtant pour la garantie ? Est-ce une bonne affaire d'après vous ? 

De plus, selon les rumeurs, la Série 4 devrait sortir en septembre. Dois-je attendre sa sortie ?

Merci de vos conseils =)


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mai 2018)

Sans facture.....à fuir rapidement.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2018)

Bonjour , il faut voir la montre et demander le numéro de série pour faire une recherche vers Apple


----------



## hipparcos121 (10 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,
Personnellement je n’achèterai seulement si c’est certifié 100% apple avec une garantie valable en cas de pépin. 
Les escros on toujours des beaux jours devant eux. 
Est surtout ne faite surtout pas de transaction financière Avants d’avoir la montre en main. 
Autrement fuyez...


----------



## Adrien_R (10 Mai 2018)

Le gars ma dit que la montre était bien neuve encore sous blister mais pas de facture car gagnée lors d'un concourt. Par contre, il n'est pas contre m'envoyer l'ID de la montre pour que je vérifie sa garantie ? 

Si jamais j'ai un soucis avec la montre, comment faire jouer la garantie sans facture ?

Et deuxième question, est-ce que cela vaut le coup que j'attende septembre et une hypothétique Série 4 ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2018)

Bonjour

faite vous parvenir  ID de la montre et téléphoner chez Apple , vous aurez tous les renseignements utile pour sa garantie

Attendre la S4 ? a vous de voir , mais a 300 €  je doute


----------



## fousfous (10 Mai 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Attendre la S4 ? a vous de voir , mais a 300 €  je doute


La série 3 est juste à 369€ d'ailleurs.


----------



## Adrien_R (10 Mai 2018)

399€, c'est le modèle 42 mm qui m'intéresse. 

Le truc c'est que je voudrais savoir si ça vaut le coup à 300 € d'occas ou s'il vaut mieux attendre septembre ?


----------



## fousfous (10 Mai 2018)

Adrien_R a dit:


> 399€, c'est le modèle 42 mm qui m'intéresse.
> 
> Le truc c'est que je voudrais savoir si ça vaut le coup à 300 € d'occas ou s'il vaut mieux attendre septembre ?


Bah en septembre tu trouveras surement des séries 3 à moins de 300€ et avec la facture.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah en septembre tu trouveras surement des séries 3 à moins de 300€ et avec la facture.


En occasion ?


----------



## fousfous (10 Mai 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> En occasion ?


Oui en occasion voir meme en neuf.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui en occasion voir meme en neuf.



Merci 

Donc si l'annonce est sérieuse et que ID est vérifié chez Apple , c'est une bonne affaire


----------

